# Chaos Space Marines vs. Eldar



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Greetings,

I will be feilding between 1500-2000 points of Chaos tomorrow against a friend that plays eldar. I have never played eldar since back in 3rd edition. (the group i play with just does not fancy them) Anyway I am really just looking for some tips. i.e what to be careful of what may be a better choice in terms of selecting a unit. Just basic stuff like that.

Any info would be most appreciated!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

take some obliterators for versitility.
remember that he will be very mobile so you could counter it with raptors or rhino's
the always effective DP with lash can get them into charge range for your heavy hitters 
remember that you can break them to run in cc
beware of his s6 guns he may have alot of them.warp spiders/war walkers/..ect
A defiler with battle cannon could be versitile in cc and shooting
good luck have fun


----------



## ImmortallicA (Nov 27, 2008)

If you want to fight fire with fire, you might take bikers and jump packers so as to try to be mobile like he is. I play eldar, and I can tell you that using mobile units will knock the wind out of his sale. However, this is only true if your opponent will be using the traditional speedy eldar. Do you know what craftworld he's using? If it's something like Iyanden or Ulthwe then it might be a completely different sack of spuds.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I would avoid using a DP as they will die very quickly. i suggest instead just picking one of the special characters and just tossing him in with one of your troops. Plague marines and beserkers are your best bets as far as troops go. 

There is also no point in taking anything that has better then AP4 because anything in eldar who has a better save then that is either also has a good inv save or is a wraithlord.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

avoid the psykers here. if the eldar player is wise enough to use ruins of warding then your more likely to kill your own sorcerer/prince by casting. my recamended unit for fighting eldar is the plague marine, their toughness 5 and feel no pain makes it harder for a squad of dire avengers to wipe them out in a single blade storm, and howling banshees have troubles with needing a 6 to wound. a tzeentch terminator squad will also serve you well as the eldar are addicted to power weapons and low ap guns.


----------

